# Need zoom lens for South Africa Kruger park trip



## Salah Yousef (Mar 31, 2016)

So I will be traveling to South Africa with National Geographic expedition.

I'm a beginner photographer.

My gear is a Canon 600D with 18-55 mm standard lens

My budget is open and I prefer buying lens that will satisfy me for a long time. Budget is open but then again I'm a beginner.

I wouldn't mind renting expensive lens for a once in a lifetime trip.


----------



## slclick (Mar 31, 2016)

This comes to mind...,http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/supertelephoto/canon-200-400mm-f4l-is-with-1.4x-extender

But really, have you inquired with the company or shooters who have gone on this and found what focal lengths are best suited?


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 1, 2016)

It is a bit of a tricky one because so much depends on the park you go to and the guides because these often govern how close you can get. 

Before I go too far, I should say I have not been there, but have read with interest comments on other sites and spoken to people who have been on similar tours, stocking the information for my own trip some time in the future. 
I also googled 'Safari lens Kruger' and came up with some decent information.

Apparently on a standard tour jeep, it can get short on space so tripods and really long lenses may not work well but it depends on the vehicle layout so it may be worth asking the tour company. And a good guide may get you close enough to not need a long lens anyway but many I have spoken to say they were happy with lenses under 400mm.
My choice would be in order of preference:

100-400 MkII (much, much better than the MkI and has superior IS)
70-300 L IS
70-200 f4L IS with 1.4x extender for the times you want longer


I have the 100-400 MkII and the 70-200L and have rented the 70-300L and can highly recommend any of them. But if you are not committed to photography then the 70-200 or 70-300L are much more compact and probably more versatile after the trip. Be aware that putting a 1.4x tc on the 100-400 will take it beyond the AF capability of the 600D (but you can always focus manually) and the Canon 1.4x tc will not physically fit on the 70-300. 
One guy I know bought the 100-400MkII and sold it when he got back and it turned out cheaper than renting!!

I hope this helps, if only as a starting point for any questions you have for more experienced people.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 1, 2016)

Saloooh91 said:


> So I will be traveling to South Africa with National Geographic expedition.
> 
> I'm a beginner photographer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eldar (Apr 1, 2016)

The current ultimate safari combo is 1DX/200-400 f4L IS 1.4x

The budget version would be 7DII, with 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 1, 2016)

Eldar said:


> The current ultimate safari combo is 1DX/200-400 f4L IS 1.4x
> 
> The budget version would be 7DII, with 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II



The 600D is a very nice camera with the same sensor as the 7D mkI. I think the 100-400II on the 600D will be a very good combo - the advantage of the 7D is the functionality. Unless you are very lucky and get to see a chase, most wildlife will be static or slow-moving and the AF on the 600D will do just fine: the 600D has a tweaked version of the AF system in the 30D which paired with I had the 100-400MkI did me well for birds in flight. If you decide to go for a second body as suggested by Sek you could get a second-hand 7D and sell it when you get back.


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 1, 2016)

+1 to Mikehit and Eldars posts.

I have been to safaris a couple of times. I had the 100-400L (Version 1) on my last one. It is a very good lens, and probably your best budget option. My main problems with it, was that AF is a little unreliable and the stabilizer isn't that good. I have replaced it with the 100-400 L II, which is better in every aspect, and as good as everybody says it is. It deserves me praising it more here, but I don't have the time right now.

A quick tip, try to get some horizon when shooting the animals. You might have the oportunity to stand through the roof of a car, but the problem with this, is that you often will have to shoot in a downwards angle. A perfect shot, of lets say a lion, might be plain boring if it only has grass in the foreground and background.


----------



## edoorn (Apr 1, 2016)

howdie! 

Where are you going in Kruger? the main park or one of the private reserves? It might make a difference in how close you can get to the wildlife since the private reserves have much more off road permission. 

If it's a true photo expedition, I would expect they reserve a complete row of seats in a vehicle for one photographer. This means you could take long lenses. A 400mm is quite ideal. Of course low light options (such as 2.8 or DO II F/4) are best, but also very expensive. 

The 100-400 II is a great and versatile option. Sometimes wildlife can get quite close; the zoom gives you great flexibility (and make sure you attach a wider angle lens to your other camera). It takes converters too very well. 

7D II and 1DX have very good tracking capabilities. This is not only practical with a chase, but even when wildlife is just walking around it's very practical (leopards, of which you have a good chance of spotting in particular in the private reserves, seem move a lot when they are on the ground). Not to mention birds in flight.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Apr 1, 2016)

I have been there and shot a lot, and as ist seems you have a quite nice budget (if thinking about a 200-400 lens)

So in general following options are great:

- long reach
- low light possibility
- flexibility (fast change of FL)
- Best possible AF performance

So at a budget of maybe 10k$ i would not buy 1 lens and pair it with a mediocre camera

- i would use a 5d3 and 7d2 camera, for best possible (within budget) AF performance
- the new 100-400 is fantastic in image quality and stabilisation, in iq equal to the former supertele generation but with much better IS. In daylight i would pair it with the 7d, and the 5d with a 24-105
- For for night or after/before sunset situations i would take some fast primes, maybe a 50 1.4 or a 85 1.8, combine it with the 5d
- For AF improvement i would take a external flash (with flash firing turned off), this will help in almost darkness with the fast primes, to get at least subjects which are not so far away
- maybe a wide angle lens
- a bag which is comfortable for you and allows you to all time carry the equipment with you, it will not be safe in a hotel room or locked in a car.... so be prepared to have it with you all the holiday long

If you buy such amount of equipment, buy it in time and learn to use it quickly and learn it's limits to avoudd bringing home 1000's of useless blured pics. go to zoo's and practise, try to catch local birds

maybe think about taking some photo lessons, depending on your skills level and learning type

Others may recommend even more expensive pieces, and sure a 1dx2 will have better AF performance, and the superteles are even better than a upper mid class zoom. BUT you would have to increase the budget by another factor 2-3, and at some point you will not be able to carry all this equipment a whole day long, maybe if you go for a city walk or go hiking, and there might be luggage restrictions by your airline

And important, enjoy your holiday, not only produce pics


----------



## Ivan Muller (Apr 1, 2016)

I use a 70-300L with a 6D...works fine for me and should have the necessary extra reach with aps-c. Remember that the KNP is largely bush veld and thus unless the animals are close its very difficult to see them...

Here are some from my last 4 day visit in 2015 in the northern part which has a lot less animals than the south especially around Skukuza. All with the 6d/70-300L combo and from my personal vehicle ..but the 100-400L mk2 is probably the best bet but the 70-30oL is also very compact and easy to travel with. You can also hire lenses from ODP in Pretoria and Nelspruit(close to the KNP)... https://www.outdoorphoto.co.za/

But whatever you use its going to be a wonderful experience!


----------



## Haydn1971 (Apr 1, 2016)

With a 600D I'd seriously consider renting either a 70-300L or preferably a 100-400L II, whilst there are other more esoteric options available for rental, the 70-300 is perfect for crop and the 100-400 will give you superzoom reach, especially with an extender (no autofocus on 600D on this combo).

Whilst it's easy to sit and be an armchair expert, I'd suggest that lugging a 500/600 prime or even a 200-400 around on a trip when never used before would be a real shock to the system and perhaps overkill for the camera you have.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi Saloooh91!

A lot good recommendations have already been made here. 
Although buying/renting a whole new kit if one lens is asked for seems a little bit oversized.

I want to add some of my thoughts although they might be mentioned already:

First get informed about safari photography. How and when is important.
I have a good book in German but I couldn't find it in English, sorry.
Otherwise you won't be able to understand how to make such beautiful pictures as Ivan Muller posted here 
(Lots of comliments to you, Ivan!). 
No matter how much you spend on equipment.
Second if you're planning to take pictures out of the (standstill) jeep window get a bean bag - no matter what tele lens you choose.
You can transport it flat and fill it on site with sand, beans or rice.
Now to the lenses:
The "Big Whites" > $6.000 seem a little bit oversized in price and dimensions no matter how "open" your budget is.
The 70-300L and the 100-400L II were already mentioned and would be my favorites. Choice is depending on desiered reach over size.
Sometimes 100 mm (=160mm FF eq.) could be too narrow for animals comming close to the Jeep.
And changing lenses in dusty areas could be problematic.
I don't want to recommend a second body, but you should think about how you plan to handle this situation.
Gather more information from your tour operator.

Finally:
Enjoy the moment!!! Even if this means not taking a picture of it.
Have a great trip and post some pictures when you've returned.


----------



## Alex_M (Apr 1, 2016)

There is no Auto Focus Micro Adjustment available on Canon 600D Unfortunatelly. It appears that no mater how good the lens is, the camera autofocus could by off by a mile and image will end up being soft in result. 

There are two,options, that I am aware of, are available to overcome the issue:

1. Use camera with AFMA option instead of 600D
2. Use Sigma 150-600 DG HSM Contemporary or Sports + Sigma USB dock.
(sigma USB dock designed to micro adjust autofocus in the lens itself)

Personally, I think the Sports version is more appropriate due to being built robustly. 





Saloooh91 said:


> So I will be traveling to South Africa with National Geographic expedition.
> 
> I'm a beginner photographer.
> 
> ...


----------



## j-nord (Apr 1, 2016)

I haven't been on a safari but I've taken a lot of mental notes on the subject. It seems most people work in the 70-400mm range. If the park/tour gets you pretty close and/or some of the wildlife approaches the vehicle, you will want to get to 70 or 100mm fast. 70-200 f2.8 IS ii and 100-400ii seem like by far the most commonly used and recommended lenses. Your best bet is probably to have 2 lenses and 2 bodies if you can afford it. Maybe the 70-200f2.8 IS ii on a 5Diii and a 100-400ii on a 7Dii. Ive also seen a few people use/recommend using sandbags on the door of the jeep/vehicle since trying to use a tripod inside a vehicle is unrealistic.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 1, 2016)

A lot is made about micro-adjust and my view is that it is a problem that exists but it is blown up out of all real-world proportions. There are so many people I read on fora who go through all the micro-adjust process then, out of interest reset to factory settings and prefer it how it was; particularly on zoom lenses where all but the most recent models it will only correct at one specific zoom setting. 
This is worth a read, a blog by a highly-respected bird photographer whose standards are extremely demanding:
http://arihazeghiphotography.com/blog/focus-micro-adjustment-is-it-always-needed/


If you get it and you think it is soft then immediately send it for re-calibration and it will come back fine.


----------



## docsmith (Apr 1, 2016)

Thought a photography related website on Kruger might be helpful:

http://www.kruger-2-kalahari.com/

They have all sorts of tips from equipment (not just lenses) to technique, to locations. 

http://www.kruger-2-kalahari.com/nature-photo-gear.html
http://www.kruger-2-kalahari.com/safari-photo-tips.html

And a comparison of the Tamron and Sigma 150-600 lenses:
http://www.kruger-2-kalahari.com/tamron-vs-sigma-150-600.html

My 2-cents is I'd be tempted to rent a second camera, say a 7DII or Canon FF. This would serve 2 purposes, 1) you could have two different lenses mounted and go from one to the other as needed without changing lenses (dust/time). 2) If one malfunctions, you still have the other.


----------



## Salah Yousef (Apr 1, 2016)

I forgot to mention that I live in Kuwait where only one store allows renting.

The available gear I can rent are here:-

http://lumen-store.com/Default.aspx

I can rent the following:-
Canon EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye
Canon EF-S 10-22 f/3.5-4.5
Canon EF 16-35 f/2.8L II USM
Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L
Canon EF 20mm f/2.8 USM
Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS
Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6
Canon EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS
Canon EF 40mm F2.8 STM
Canon EF 50mm f/1.2L USM
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II
Lensbaby - Composer
Canon EF 100 f/2.8 Macro
Canon 65mm F2.8 1-5x MF Lens
Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L
Canon EF 70-200 f/4L
Canon 85mm f/1.2 L USM lens
Canon EF 85mm f/1.8
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS
Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L

*I made up my final thought. I decided to rent instead of buying.*


----------



## DavidA (Apr 1, 2016)

Eldar said:


> The current ultimate safari combo is 1DX/200-400 f4L IS 1.4x
> 
> The budget version would be 7DII, with 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II



Totally agree with Elder. I was in South Africa & Botswana at private concessions last year and used the 1dx/200-400 f4 L IS w/1.4x TC. The combination was perfect for working out of Land Rovers where they could go off road. I also had the 5dMIII w/100-400 II as a second body. I was in a concession adjacent to Kruger, but did not go into the park. I have read that you cannot go off road in Kruger and a little longer reach lens may be required. Whether you go the ultimate or the budget version above, I would include the TC 1.4x III. It can be added to the 100-400 & 200-400 if you need additional reach (which a 7dII would already provide). Surprisingly good results when stacked on the 200-400 with the TC engaged. I doubt you would want to buy the 1dx & 200-400 for just this trip at a combined cost of $16k-$17k US. 

Whatever route you go, make sure you have some time to practice and understand the equipment. Familiarity with the gear is as important as having the right gear. One additional note, unless you are into star shots (which are awesome in Africa), take a monopod and leave the tripod at home. In most safaris, you will only be on the ground for brief breaks. As one poster said, you should also check with the Nat Geo guys and see what they recommend for this specific trip. 

One other other option would be the 80d + 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II + TC 1.4x III. Would get you a long way down the road - just a little slow on FPS if you have a lot of action. Throw in the 24-105 and you have the 24-560mm range covered. My wife took a Panasonic FZ1000 and got some really nice shots. 

I am headed back in 2017 for Botswana, Rwanda, and Tanzania. Can't wait.


----------



## DavidA (Apr 1, 2016)

Saloooh91 said:


> I forgot to mention that I live in Kuwait where only one store allows renting.
> 
> The available gear I can rent are here:-
> 
> ...



From that list:
24-105
100-400

You can also take your 18-55 if you want a little more on the wide end.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 7, 2016)

DavidA said:


> Saloooh91 said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to mention that I live in Kuwait where only one store allows renting.
> ...


I would also recommend a wide angle lens (10-22mm, for instance).


----------



## Visarend (Apr 7, 2016)

DavidA said:


> From that list:
> 24-105
> 100-400
> 
> You can also take your 18-55 if you want a little more on the wide end.



Just return from Kruger Park, agree with this set of lenses!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 7, 2016)

Not long back from Pilanesberg National Park in South Africa similar terrain to Kruger where Ive also been. I used the EF 100-400mm f4.6-5.6 IS USM lens MK1 version which I rented locally and it was on the camera 90% of the time. Ive since bought the MK II version which is a stunning lens. 

The other lens I used was the 24-105mm with those two lenses on full frame I was pretty much covered apart from being distant from a leopard (could have done with the 1.4 converter) but as your on APS-C should should be fine & you dont want to change lenses often because of dust.


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 8, 2016)

Regardless of your gear, always have it ready and don't try to cover all possibilities at the one time. Two camera bodies is ideal but on safari the best shots are often on offer when you least expect them. So having a body and lense ready to fire and getting the shot is generally more important than having the perfect camera/focal length. I have missed shots changing cameras - it sucks. Just my 2c.


----------

